# Into the Woods Revolving Stage Suggestions + Help



## AppleCorer (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey there,

I am directing/choreographing my first show, "Into the Woods", in 2012 and I am looking at designing a rotating stage for the show. Our stage will be around 45 feet wide and I'd like the rotating platform to be lagged into the stage. Instead of the whole platform moving, I'd like just about 4 feet of the platform's border to move. I'd also like there to be another smaller rotating platform inside of the larger platform. 

How much do you estimate this would cost? Do you have any tips, suggestions, or problems with my plans? Thanks!


----------



## Van (Oct 3, 2010)

Providing an accurate quote depends on a wide variety of factors; 
1. What kind of Load will you be supporting on each of these movving decks? 
2. What manner of movement will you employ ? Motorized or manual ? 
3. What are the measurements of the stage? You say 45 feet wide how big is the moving ring ? How big is the center revolve ? 
4. What kind of sceninc finish do you want on top of the deck?

Honestly, I could provide a ton of ideas of how you could accomplish this stagging but it would require a complete design of the decking system. Do you have Ideas that you would like to try ? You could bounce questions off us and we could help fine tune your design.


----------



## AppleCorer (Oct 3, 2010)

Van said:


> Providing an accurate quote depends on a wide variety of factors;
> 1. What kind of Load will you be supporting on each of these movving decks?
> 2. What manner of movement will you employ ? Motorized or manual ?
> 3. What are the measurements of the stage? You say 45 feet wide how big is the moving ring ? How big is the center revolve ?
> ...


 
I don't know if you've ever seen "Shrek the Musical" (or heard of it) but I'm looking at the same type of stage technology they use. Since I'm very new to this, I didn't quite understand all of your questions but I'll answer the ones I did understand.

*2.* I'm hoping for it to be manual. How much do motors generally run?
*3.* The stage dimensions are 45 W x 29 H with a depth of 44". I'm hoping to have the largest rotating platform take up a little more than half of the stage and the second revolve to be about 8 feet inside of the first.

I'd like to try something very creative, stage wise. I'd like to make this production very interesting, much alike the show itself. ALL ideas and suggestions would be treasured.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 4, 2010)

Is it going to be as level as possible with the stage?
Or is it going to be a small platform?

Also how many times does it have to rotate?

How long does it have to rotate?

So we're saying that the larger part is 20ft as well correct, and the smaller part is 8ft? Correct?


----------



## AppleCorer (Oct 4, 2010)

JohnG said:


> Is it going to be as level as possible with the stage?
> Or is it going to be a small platform?
> 
> Also how many times does it have to rotate?
> ...


 
John - 

We are hoping to have it built into the stage floor so it would be level. I think we are looking at the platform to be around 25ft and the smaller part 8-10ft. During the show it will rotate many times. It should be built to rotate in a complete circle.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## JBrennan (Oct 4, 2010)

I see you are based in Arizona. Is this where you are doing the show? I grew up there and have some friends in the business who may be able to help locally. What theatre are working with there?

Otherwise like everyone else says there are a lot of variables to consider. I can tell you I built a 26' diameter turntable with a mechanical drive system, able to rotate 360, at a comfortable walking pace for a few thousand. The casters and drive system being the most costly element of the design. It takes a good amount of information though to determine the strength of motor you will need, or gears to reduce the strength it will take if manually run, and what speeds you need to achieve. 

The good thing is you are starting to plan early which is always the key!


----------



## AppleCorer (Oct 4, 2010)

JBrennan said:


> I see you are based in Arizona. Is this where you are doing the show? I grew up there and have some friends in the business who may be able to help locally. What theatre are working with there?
> 
> Otherwise like everyone else says there are a lot of variables to consider. I can tell you I built a 26' diameter turntable with a mechanical drive system, able to rotate 360, at a comfortable walking pace for a few thousand. The casters and drive system being the most costly element of the design. It takes a good amount of information though to determine the strength of motor you will need, or gears to reduce the strength it will take if manually run, and what speeds you need to achieve.
> 
> The good thing is you are starting to plan early which is always the key!


 
Yes, we'll be doing the show in the Tempe area in AZ. Don't know if you've heard of Tempe Center for the Arts?


----------



## Van (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you have an Idea of the budget ? I keep going back to the fact that this isn't a difficult accomplishment but it's more or less something your designer should be taking into consideration from the begining. 
For what you've described so far; 
a ring approximately 25' in diameter with say an inner diameter of 20 - 21' ?
then another interior revolve of 8-10'
No estimate on working loads
options for manual or motorized control. 

My rough estimate would be, for a 4 week run, somewhere around 5 - 20K. depending on what gear you want to buy and what you want to rent. Luckily you're close to several Automation specialists so shipping on the command and control gear wont be quite so much. Building the show deck and the revoloves is going to take a very large space and several weeks of build time so depending on who builds it and where they build it your costs could vary greatly.


----------



## kicknargel (Oct 4, 2010)

No offense, but it sounds like you're in over your head a little. I'd suggest getting someone with more set building experience to help you out. Doesn't need to be a true pro necessarily, but someone who's built a lot of platform and wagons and stuff.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 5, 2010)

Some other considerations for a large revolve:

Are you rehearsing and performing in the same venue? If so, then great. 

If not, you may need to plan this revolve so as to minimize load in and tear down time since you will be building it at least twice. 

As director and choreographer, you are going to want to give your actors as much rehearsal time on the revolve as you can. In your rehearsal space it means having the revolve as early as possible, and a crew on hand to operate it for most rehearsals. 

On load-in to the performance venue, you will have to compromise between rehearsal time and construction time. Using up all your load-in time assembling the revolve won't give your actors time to rehearse on it. Additionally, placing a revolve, or any large structure on the stage may have implications for the lighting crew and their ability to reach overhead lights for focus.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Oct 6, 2010)

The other thing to conside is whether the stage you're planning on putting the revolve on is strong enough to take it - chances are it will be, but revolves are heavy and it's something that should be checked out.


----------

